# mysql80-server opens port 33060 on all interfaces



## Alain De Vos (Nov 22, 2020)

Whatever I try mysql80-server shows for `netstat -46` :

```
mysql    mysqld     62179 29 tcp46  *:33060               *:*
```

In rc.conf I have:

```
mysql_args="--bind-address=127.0.0.1"
```
In my.cnf:

```
bind-address                    = 127.0.0.1
```
I even tried,

```
#/usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe --bind-address=::ffff:127.0.0.1
```
and it does not work


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 23, 2020)

Web search for "port 33060" shows lots of hits what it is used for. I have no idea, by the way; last time I ran MySQL at home must have been ... 10 years ago?

If it really annoys you (or you suspect a security problem), you can make it useless with a firewall config.


----------

